# Windows XP Professional 64-bit For Free



## mimo2005

Microsoft nears release of 64-bit Windows
Published: December 7, 2004, 10:51 AM PST
By Ina Fried 



For some time, Microsoft has been promising to deliver 64-bit versions of Windows to support AMD's Opteron and Athlon 64 processors, but final releases of the server and desktop operating systems were delayed until next year. The same version of Windows will also accommodate chips from Intel that support 64-bit extensions to the longstanding x86 architecture. 

Microsoft said it hopes the new versions of Windows will help make 64-bit computing a mainstream activity by next year. 

"There's a need for a mainstream 64-bit solution that is fast to deploy and easy to grow into," senior product manager John Borozan said in a statement. "Volume deployment of x64 will spur new opportunities for innovation that were previously limited by 32-bit barriers." 

The biggest advantage of 64-bit computing today is the ability to directly access more than 4GB of physical memory. 

*Those who own a 32-bit version of Windows XP Professional or Windows Server 2003 will be able to exchange it for a license for the 64-bit edition, Microsoft has said. * 

Microsoft already has separate versions of Windows that support Intel's 64-bit Itanium processor, which has a completely distinct instruction set from the Opteron and the Athlon 64. 

The release candidate for Windows Server 2003 SP1 is now available from Microsoft's site. The code for the 64-bit Windows versions is available now for those who take part in Microsoft's technical beta, or test, program. Within 30 days, Microsoft said, it will make the release candidate of those versions part of its Customer Preview Program. 

The Windows Server update adds a number of the security enhancements Microsoft added to Windows XP with Service Pack 2. New features for Windows Server include an enhanced firewall, support for "no execute" hardware from AMD and Intel, and a new Security Configuration Wizard that blocks ports and services not being used by a particular server.


----------



## batty_professor

As a former microsoft user, I'm a little suspicious when Uncle Bill offers something for free. ( Weren't there a few "free" versions of Windows 95 to get the public hooked? ). But it does seem like a nice gesture of him.


----------



## dai

98se was a free upgrade you just had to pay the postage


----------



## Detah

Am I the only one who remembers when Win98 first came out? Win95 was ~450 MB for a full install (this still included lots of junk but...). Win98SE was around 1.4 GB, with no real new features! Am I the only one who noticed this? So what was/is the extra 1 GB of data? I'll tell you, loads and loads of AOL, CompuServe and Prodigy ads, banners, shortcuts to websites, AIM messenger whether you installed it or not was sitting there, etc etc etc....literally 1 GB of junk that has nothing to do with your Operating System's core function. Jeepers, the etcetera is really an annoying bunch of files, man! I still spend about 30 min with the Delete key after every reformat because of this junk. 

Disclaimer. I love my Win98SE, but geesh, do we really need this much advertisement. Did I pay for the Operating System or did I really actually pay them for the privelege of spending an extra 15 min of file-copying during an install and 30 min of deciphering (ie locating and deleting their files) for their commercials!? 

...maybe this should go in the Vent and Rage section of the forum. Sorry but this is a real peave of mine.


----------



## batty_professor

Detah said:


> Am I the only one who remembers when Win98 first came out? Win95 was ~450 MB for a full install (this still included lots of junk but...). Win98SE was around 1.4 GB, with no real new features! Am I the only one who noticed this? So what was/is the extra 1 GB of data? I'll tell you, loads and loads of AOL, CompuServe and Prodigy ads, banners, shortcuts to websites, AIM messenger whether you installed it or not was sitting there, etc etc etc....literally 1 GB of junk that has nothing to do with your Operating System's core function. Jeepers, the etcetera is really an annoying bunch of files, man! I still spend about 30 min with the Delete key after every reformat because of this junk.
> 
> Disclaimer. I love my Win98SE, but geesh, do we really need this much advertisement. Did I pay for the Operating System or did I really actually pay them for the privelege of spending an extra 15 min of file-copying during an install and 30 min of deciphering (ie locating and deleting their files) for their commercials!?
> 
> ...maybe this should go in the Vent and Rage section of the forum. Sorry but this is a real peave of mine.


You bring up an interesting point, and so one must ponder. 
Is all that advertising something you're paying for?
Is that advertising subsidizing the actual cost of your copy of that piece of software? and if so what would it cost without the ads?
Heck if advertising is subsidizing a signifigant amount of the cost, why not just load the thing up with more ads, like the magazines and newspapers do and hand out copies of the software for the cost to write the cd?
Or why not try this link I found in the forum archives, and see if you like non-commercialized, FREE!!, advertizement free, crash-free, software where you're in control, as you select the packages you want during the installation. here's the link. http://www.tryoutlinux.com/ 
Or this. http://linuxiso.org/
Where you can find the many distributions of Linux. I know, perhaps you're afraid to try Linux and that's fine. Perhaps it's not for everybody. But I understand many that have tried Linux find they won't go back to windoze.


----------



## CTSNKY

Heck, the advertising is subsidizing major PC manufacturers as well. Y'all ever do a clean Recovery/Restore on an HP machine? After doing one a few months ago, I was a little shocked to find out it was loaded up pretty good with spyware/adware from the factory.

Sure gave me an education on how HP (et al) can price a "new" system so much lower than I can build one (parts+time).


----------



## batty_professor

CTSNKY said:


> Heck, the advertising is subsidizing major PC manufacturers as well. Y'all ever do a clean Recovery/Restore on an HP machine? After doing one a few months ago, I was a little shocked to find out it was loaded up pretty good with spyware/adware from the factory.
> 
> Sure gave me an education on how HP (et al) can price a "new" system so much lower than I can build one (parts+time).


Another good point CT! And can you imagine the real cost of production of DVD & CD based equipment if the media companies that stand to profit from the sales of that media weren't subsidizing that equipment also? We could/should start a whole 'nother thread on this.


----------



## mimo2005

*If you have a 64-bit ready PC, you now have the option to receive trial software for Windows XP Professional x64 Edition via CD or download. Read below about the different options for obtaining the pre-release software, and then use the links to register to order the CD Kit or download product files. Please note that in either case, the pre-release software is time-limited and will expire in 360 days.

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is designed to address the most demanding needs of technical workstation users who require large amounts of memory and floating point performance in areas such as mechanical design and analysis, digital content creation and scientific and high-performance computing applications.*



Fill a form and download from here :

https://microsoft.order-9.com/winxp...ategory_name=winxp64&product_id=winxp64&id=cd


*OR You don t want fill the form download from here* :

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-0b146bfd7501/w2k3sp1_1218_usa_x64fre_pro.iso

Source :
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=34640&st=0&#entry238080


----------



## epos159

I'm assuming based on this move in tech that it wouldn't be the best idea to go out a buy another 32 bit machine (new)... would it? should prolly just wait till I can afford a 64bit?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## mimo2005

yes ,definitely .

buy a 64-bit ready PC , there s already the amd64 , and all the programs will migrate from 32 to 64 bit extension ,and i think by 2006 a lot program will be available .


----------



## norin

so where will that leave the rest of the 32bit users who don't have the resources or the need to upgrade to 64bit? i mean how nessecary is it _really_ to upgrade to a 64 bit ready syytem. and what can the average everyday users gain from this... we know that the power users such as multitaskers and or cad designers will benefit... but why would the average pc user need to upgrade and basically waste the capabilities of the machines abilities? it just seems like almost a waste to the average user. if they will only use a smidgen of the capabilities why not stick with 32bit? and if they do where will they be left in 2006 or so?


----------



## dai

look at the way computers have changed in the last 30yrs,eveyone has benifitted from the improvements
32 today 64 tomorrow where do you think it will be in another 20yrs,i am unlikely to be around to see it but i think the thoughts on 64 bit will be, wasn't it some system that was as slow as the second coming
would not be surprised if it was the size of a wristwatch and more than 10 times the power of todays and a tenth of the price
progress


----------



## norin

this is most definately tru


----------



## cofhunt

Has intel annouced an news of a 64bit processor any time soon. I mean a mainstream one to replace p4


----------



## norin

not sure as of yet... but i am sure they will be pushing that out fairly soon.... and this makes me wonder... will Windows Codename "LongHorn" be 64-bit?


----------



## dai

longhorn 64bit has been on the net for at least 2 months


----------



## jgvernonco

Think about the VCR/DVD evolution. Just about any research you look at shows that DVD now owns the market. You can, however, still rent and purchase VHS.

When 50-60% of the market is 64 bit, it will still be cost-effective for the suppliers to keep the 32 bit market happy.

The major difference here is that a 64 bit system can rin 32 bit programs, so one doesn't need to keep an old 32 bit system around to run old programs, which is why many folks stll have VCRs.

In terms of economics, 5 - 10 trs down the road (or less), it will become prohibitively expensive for manufacturers to coninue making 32 bit chips, as the price of the 64's will have fallen to what 32's are, today (inflation-adjusted, of course). Then, the retail cost of a 32 bit chip will rise, and that will spell the end of 32 bit.

So I disagree that now is the time to purchase a 64-ready PC, unless you need or want that extra performance. However, I will agree that the next computer you purchase (after this new one), will probably be 64 bit, period (unless you are shopping the extreme low end of the market). You won't pay any more for 64, then, because competition will have reared it's ugly head and tweaked the price.


----------



## norin

ok so.. i am going to be bulding a completely new system here shortly. should i go with AMD 64?


----------



## dai

when i rebuild i will go 64 bit i always use intel so i am waiting on their processors being realeased


----------



## [FcL] Gol

*Amd 64*

Amd are already subsidising game developers etc to create 64 bit game e.g farcry64 and halflife 2 are already in beta testing soon to be released. this begs the question of price to the end user for these games when 32 bit copies are already owned??? 
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/DevelopWithAMD/0,,30_2252_869_875^10543,00.html
There are also questions on how are we gonna play this with no release of a suitable operating system other than linux???? back to ms dos reboot to enter 64 bit mode????


----------



## Wilber

dai said:


> when i rebuild i will go 64 bit i always use intel so i am waiting on their processors being realeased


I thought that Intel had pretty much reached a wall with getting their processors any faster (run too hot I believe). Won't the 64 bit chips also have this problem (unless they sort out the ampage/heating probelm by then)?. Since Athlons run at a lower clock speed but do more in a pass they seem to be a good choice in my opinion. They probably have more of a capacity to get higher speeds for a while longer. Also they have had a bit of a head start over intel in the 64 bit field. I suppose we'll have to wait and see when intel get their chip completed and distributed.


----------

